# PRP injection in office



## klbecker (Sep 16, 2014)

What CPT code is correct to use when a patient is getting a PRP (plasma rich platelet) injection in the office?

I've looked at a few forums and websites and I keep coming up with 0232T (effective 7/2010).  But I've also seen some answers saying to use 36514 and 20600-20610.  These are the codes one of my offices is pushing back with to use.  

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!

Thanks
Kristy


----------



## AC32333 (Sep 16, 2014)

Page xii of the Introduction in the 2014 CPT Codebook Professional Edition states: "Select the name of the procedure or service that accurately identifies the service performed.  Do not select a CPT code that merely approximates the service provided."  

If the service performed is PRP Injection, then CPT 0232T appears to be the most specific code for that service. 

CPT code 0232T states: "Injection(s), platelet rich plasma, any site, including image guidance, harvesting and preparation when peformed (see page 637 of the 2014 CPT Codebook, Professional Edition).


----------



## klbecker (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you very much for your information!


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Sep 22, 2014)

I bill for PRP (0232T) and some of our physicains wanted to bill using other codes.  Unfortunately, if it is PRP, 0232T is the most appropriate code and must be billed.  However, it is not covered by insursance so our patients must prepay for the service.


----------

